# looking for a rental boat



## troutbuster (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering if there are any boat rentals available in pensacola/gulf breeze area ?

Looking for a rental boat for inshore light tackle fishing, nothing very big, and not too small I guess, say a 19 footer or somerthing like that.

thank you very much for any advice on names and or webpages,

:thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you're military, retired, or DOD employee, try Sherman Cove marina. It's located on NAS Pensacola. They have some center consoles and pontoon boats for rent. However, you can't take the vessels out in the GOM and you must remain south of the Three Mile bridge, west of Bob Sykes Bridge, and east of the Perdido Bridge.

Here's the link: http://naspensacola-mwr.com/water/sherman.htm


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree with orion. Sherman cove is a pretty awesome place to rent. You have to rent the Pontoon boat first for a day and then they will let you rent the Boston Whalers they have. Then you can rent their center consoles. Boundaries are kind of constricting but i've had some luck right off ft pickens fishing under and around that dock. Oh and you have to take a silly written test before renting and they give you the answers if you miss too many.


----------

